# Scraping painted popcorn



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

Doesn't 1/4 inch sag if only screwed every 2 feet? Do you glue it too? I normally use 1/2 inch, but the job I'm going to do only has 91" ceiling height now.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

mike gunderson said:


> Doesn't 1/4 inch sag if only screwed every 2 feet? Do you glue it too? I normally use 1/2 inch, but the job I'm going to do only has 91" ceiling height now.


Yes, glue and screw. Adding 1/2 adds a lot of extra weight. I assume that "every two feet" means from truss to truss, not everywhere else. Whether it's 90 1/2" high or 90 3/4" really isn't going to matter.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Just my $.02 but I would never put 1/4" over the existing. What do you do where the wall meets the ceiling? If you tape it right now you have to paint the walls. What do you do if there is crown mould? remove and replace. It wouldn't look right to just butt it against the crown. All though small without removing the popcorn there will be some air pockets between the sheets since the upper is not smooth, bottom is screwed 24oc now you have a sag factor. Just my opinion and opinions are like butts everyone has one and most of them stink.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

ToolNut said:


> Just my $.02 but I would never put 1/4" over the existing. What do you do where the wall meets the ceiling? If you tape it right now you have to paint the walls. What do you do if there is crown mould? remove and replace. It wouldn't look right to just butt it against the crown. All though small without removing the popcorn there will be some air pockets between the sheets since the upper is not smooth, bottom is screwed 24oc now you have a sag factor. Just my opinion and opinions are like butts everyone has one and most of them stink.


So then what do you do it the popcorn contains asbestos?


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

skcolo said:


> So then what do you do it the popcorn contains asbestos?


Call an asbestos abatement co.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

ryanshull said:


> Call an asbestos abatement co.


Yeah, that will fly. :blink: This business isn't about "all or nothing". Sometimes there are valid compromises and abatement just to get rid of the popcorn look isn't one of them.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

skcolo said:


> Yeah, that will fly. :blink: This business isn't about "all or nothing". Sometimes there are valid compromises and abatement just to get rid of the popcorn look isn't one of them.


I won't mess with asbestos, that's all I know.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Well, problem solved.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

If you're gonna do it, do it right.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

skcolo said:


> So then what do you do it the popcorn contains asbestos?


Just hold your breath.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

ryanshull said:


> If you're gonna do it, do it right.


Guess you won't be doing it at all if you need to get an abatement company to remove popcorn just to get a smooth finish ceiling. Overlaying drywall is doing it right in that case.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

skcolo said:


> Guess you won't be doing it at all if you need to get an abatement company to remove popcorn just to get a smooth finish ceiling. Overlaying drywall is doing it right in that case.


I mean if you are going to disturb or remove asbestos.........get an abatement team, but let's let this thread get back on topic.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

mike gunderson said:


> Anybody have any new ideas how to get painted popcorn texture off the ceiling? I've tried seemingly everything over the years. scraping, skimming on a small area, going over the top. I can't go over the top on this job.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike


yes I do


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

skcolo said:


> So then what do you do it the popcorn contains asbestos?


I wet it first let it set then wet it again. when I scrap there is no dust. And in reality the chances for it to be asbestos is so small I actually don't worry about it. If I was sanding it for hours and making a lot of dust then I might worry.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

r4r&r said:


> Aren't you still disturbing it?


No. Encapsulation is approved by the CSLB. Encapsulation can also include painting the suspected material. In this case it has already been painted. Sheeting over encapsulated accoustic for cosmetic reasons sounds like a good solution to keep the asbestos intact.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

ToolNut said:


> I wet it first let it set then wet it again. when I scrap there is no dust. And in reality the chances for it to be asbestos is so small I actually don't worry about it. If I was sanding it for hours and making a lot of dust then I might worry.


You also need to consider the safety of the occupants. Scraping, disturbing, sweeping, dusting the material can cause friable particles to become airborne and circulate through the heating, AC and ventaltion system, long after you are gone. This creates an extreme liabilty and health hazard to any living beings in the home.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

I test everything in older homes anymore. There is a testing lab around here that will test it for $12. Well worth the small fee.


----------



## Big Rig (Feb 23, 2009)

MESOTHELIOMA is NOT a BS word.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Rig said:


> MESOTHELIOMA is NOT a BS word.


According to Doug it isn't.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

skcolo said:


> Yes, glue and screw. Adding 1/2 adds a lot of extra weight. I assume that "every two feet" means from truss to truss, not everywhere else. Whether it's 90 1/2" high or 90 3/4" really isn't going to matter.


I'm not saying this is wrong. But I never use 1/4'' on any texture cover up on ceilings. I've seen it go bad. 

Add up the cost of glue and you could have 1/2'' up already.

And I don't think anyone mentioned it's pre 1980 popcorn that is bad.


----------

